# South Slope Diamond Mt. - Deer. any advise?



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok so here is the deal. i have enough archery points to pretty much seal the deal on a diamond mt deer tag or a book cliff deer tag. I know plenty about the books. however i have been told little about diamond mt other than a good friend of mine has seen some nice deer out there. i know that a good portion of this unit is private. anyone have any advise about the unit? go for it? stay away from it?

thanks


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Book Cliffs archery deer hunt in pretty hard to beat.....


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Book Cliffs, no questions about it, unless you have access to private land.


----------

